# too much download



## sensationalboy (Mar 25, 2006)

hi friends im new to these torrents n all.can someone please tell me why do i have to download five times more than the file size,suppose the file is of 600mb then i have to d/l almost 3gb .once i was downloading a 30mb file i had to actually download 150 mb.i am using bitlord.and is there any way which can increase myd/l speed and decrease my u/l speed.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2006)

If you want to know what bittorrent is and how it works take a look at these links 

link 1
link 2


----------



## sensationalboy (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks for ur fast and useful reply man and can someone gimme some sites to download horror movies and no torrents please


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 25, 2006)

Prolly what u r asking wont be responded  as it wud be steppign into illegal stuff download  but...there is always google


----------



## ilugd (Mar 26, 2006)

have a look at this:- *emol.org/movies/horror/index.html

also try googling for free movies horror


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 30, 2006)

> hi friends im new to these torrents n all.can someone please tell me why do i have to download five times more than the file size,suppose the file is of 600mb then i have to d/l almost 3gb .once i was downloading a 30mb file i had to actually download 150 mb.i am using bitlord.and is there any way which can increase myd/l speed and decrease my u/l speed.




Well, yes, if you use torrent softwares, especially Bitcomet, you'll find that you download a lot more than the required file size. 
However, downloading 5 times is something that is not possible. Maybe you downloaded all the files in the torrent instead of a specific file.

I feel torrents are the best p2p network available, much reliable & secure than the normal p2p softwares.


----------

